# Do It All Yourself Board



## Nvr2L8 (Aug 18, 2012)

I am looking for some honest opinions from other owners that do all of their horses care at the place where they do their own feeding, turnout, stall cleaning, etc, board. There is a horse rescue that I am going to start donating a little bit of my time at that also offers boarding to owners of nonrescue horses as well. I have been wanting to get another horse since I had to find a new home for mine 2 1/2 years ago when we moved. (He went to an awesome 4H home and gets tons of pasture and love.) At that time we had a mortgage and rent to pay and could no way afford the boarding prices here.

Now I am working and we don't have the mortgage, I can afford another horse now. I can afford the board and feed but I am a bit worried of the drive to the barn every morning before work to do chores then on to work. I wouldn't have time to change before work because the barn would be sort of on the way but not directly on the way. I would definately have to redo my whole morning schedule because we only have one bathroom and 3 people to share before work and school. Also I don't get off of work until 5:30 and couldn't make it to the barn until about 6pm to feed on the weekdays and after that on Fridays because I work until 7.

How other owners do it? I know there are lots of people that do but I am wondering how people that have been doing it for a while feel. Are there options like rotating with other boarders or things like that to help out. I am new to this boarding stuff because I always kept my horse at home so it was a lot easier.

Thanks everyone. Sorry it's so long.
Debbie


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm currently at a barn where they do the morning feed and turnout for me as long as I get everything ready the night before. In the case of self board, I've found slow feed hay nets to be a life saver. I stuff the thing with hay, they hang it on the fence when they turn her out and and she can pick at it all day. I'm going to be moving to a different barn soon but I have a friend there where we can trade off chores. I work Monday to Friday 9-4:30 and during the winter that meant I was picking my girls paddock with a head lamp.

I think a lot will depend on the horse you get, the policies at the barn and whether or not you have someone else there you trust to trade chores with. Some things to consider would be whether they might be willing to turn your horse out and feed mornings/there's someone to trade with, if the horse you get is high maintenance for feeding, ie soaking foods, complicated supplements, why type of barn set up, ie if its stall to group turnout, stall to individual turnout, paddock board, pasture board


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Depends on what kind of self care you're doing. If you're turning out, you might just need to feed grain, check the blanket and turn out - you could always clean the stall later.

Really all depends on the situation. I'm currently self care but my horse is field boarded, and is an easy keeper so I can give him his ration balancer once a day, or not at all and he'd be fine. They include hay as part of self care, and there's an automatic waterer.


----------



## Nvr2L8 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you guys. I think right now they get turned out into individual paddocks. They do have pasture but I guess they are not being turned out in it yet because it's still really cold her in CT. I have to get more details but I have to be honest with myself and know that I don't think I would able to do all of that before work everyday, change at the barn for work in decent clothes, and then get there at 6 pm to feed. I mean I could but I think I might get run down fast having to get up so early to do it all and then I would have to ride so late at night in the summer since they have no indoor. I guess I need to see if I can find another barn that offers partial to full board. 

Debbie


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I have always had full self care board. Pasture board is best, because there could be a time when you can't make it. I just got up before the roosters, and went and fed before work in the morning. When my old horse broke his jaw and I was working off the vet bill, I would get up everymorning and go feed. 6 horses and 30 fox hounds. It can be done, and you get used to being tired.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fourteen (Jan 8, 2013)

We've done it. It's not my favourite, just because you spend a lot of time going back and forth to the barn, and less time actually just enjoying riding your horse. Definitely look to make an arrangement with another boarder to trade days with each other so that you don't have to go out twice a day, 7 days/week. I'm sure it will be easy to find someone to share duties with.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Also keep in mind that horses generally don't need to be fed on the clock. If your horse doesn't get his grain at 6pm, and doesn't have some kind of medical requirement for time based feedings, just make sure he has enough hay or grass and he'll be fine until you can get there later on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

It is a huge committment, but not impossible. It definately is not for the faint of heart if you don't have electricity.

I boarded on a Naval Base where we were basically given the pasture with a run in shelter, that was it. We were on our own to care for the animals etc. It was hard in winter when it was muddy and cold. We didn't have electricity or many lights. Our hay had to be kept on pallets under tarps. Going out in the rain was hard for sure. We also had to pick up the manure in our pastures and was quite hard in the dark/rain as well. So, in winter, when it gets dark so early it seemed like I wouldn't see my horses much, mostly by truck headlights or flashlights.

I would go out to feed my horses before and after work, sometimes in was in the dark both times. Another hard thing was 'stopping by' to feed really quick and finding out that fencing was down or one of the horses hurt themselves while you are in a rush.

The situation worked for me because I lived two blocks away and I made it work because it was a nice place for my horses to live and the cost was low. But I can see how it would really end up being a mess otherwise.


----------



## ericp502 (Nov 29, 2012)

If you are going to do it talk to some of the other boarders and split days or one of you feed in the morning and one feed at night. You could cut your time in half if you can just find one other person at the facility that also needs some help.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I have been self boarding since I got my first horse at 16..I drove 20 minutes one way twice a day to feed him..I now board 10 minutes from my house and go out there. My honest opinion, I wouldn't have it any other way.. I love not "scheduling" a time to see my horse. I go out there almost every day (me and a friend trade off feeding) If I decide I want to ride my horse while im out there I do. I love the freedom of feeding your own horse and being responsible for them. I love seeing that he is ok everyday and safe.

The down side... when it is negative 20 with a negative windchill..it sucks. I would clean his stall and have to crack buckets when I was out there (I now have a heated water bucket, well 2 of them actually because I never want him out of water) When is Christmas, Easter, Thanksgiving etc you need to be out there...you have to find somebody you trust to feed them if you leave for a weekend or go on vacation. I love it but you have to be honest with yourself.. can you do it everyday, twice a day...no matter the conditions? If not...I would find somebody would you can partner up with and trade off days.. Or set up with a boarding facility what days you can feed.. Or perhaps just do nights while the boarding place does mornings for you?


----------



## KountryPrincess (Oct 23, 2012)

I have always known it as "rough board" where you are basically just renting a space. I did all my chores in the mornings. However, in my job for years I worked from 11am to 7pm and then from 3pm to 11pm, so it was easy. I was distance running, so I would run over in the mornings, feed, clean and groom, and the run home, change and go to work 

The trickiest thing was that when I started working the later shift, by the time I got over to feed dinner it was midnight. I had to let the property owner know to expect me late, he knew I was a nurse and worked odd hours, so he didn't care. On my days off, I still had to feed really late so as not to mess up their routine too much. I think I would head over just before bed and feed in the evenings on my days off. The horses were still fed about every twelve hours so it worked for us.

It is a pain to get dirty and try to go to work. My mare is in full board right now, and I keep all sorts of horse clothes, boots and her stuff in my car because to it 15 minutes from my house on my way to and from work. It is a PITA, if I need to stop by I try to do it on the way home.

One thing you can do is leave longer chores for your days off, for instance, maybe just clean stalls and feed, and then clean turnouts on your days off or something. Everyone has a unique situation, so I don't know if you have stuff that could be put off like that to save you time and hassle.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I've always done DIY. I'm not boarding now but that's how I've always done it.

I like the amount of control I have. If my horse is looking a bit tubby I can drop the feed that day if I like. If my horse is looking a bit thin, I can give more. I can choose where I want my horse [I've always gone private, with us the only people boarding at the property], so if a fence is down I can just move the horse to a different pasture and deal with it later when I have time.

If somebody gets hurt, and I'm supposed to be at work by x time, I ring up and say I can't come because my horse is injured [or sick if that's the case] and I have to look after it/wait for the vet/etc. That's what my cell phone is for. [actually now that I'm living on acres I can call from my house phone, but if I use my cell I can stay with my horse]

I don't mind it. It's not much of a tradeoff, really. More effort but more control and a better bond with your horse.

I wouldn't be able to afford ONE horse if I was paying for full board... or even part board. I'm not paying for board at all at the moment because I live on ten acres, and I have two horses. There's cheap board here for as little as $15/week [that's $60/month] per horse, so I could manage it having the two, but anything where some or all care is provided, no way.


----------



## Nvr2L8 (Aug 18, 2012)

Casey02 said:


> I have been self boarding since I got my first horse at 16..I drove 20 minutes one way twice a day to feed him..I now board 10 minutes from my house and go out there. My honest opinion, I wouldn't have it any other way.. I love not "scheduling" a time to see my horse. I go out there almost every day (me and a friend trade off feeding) If I decide I want to ride my horse while im out there I do. I love the freedom of feeding your own horse and being responsible for them. I love seeing that he is ok everyday and safe.
> 
> The down side... when it is negative 20 with a negative windchill..it sucks. I would clean his stall and have to crack buckets when I was out there (I now have a heated water bucket, well 2 of them actually because I never want him out of water) When is Christmas, Easter, Thanksgiving etc you need to be out there...you have to find somebody you trust to feed them if you leave for a weekend or go on vacation. I love it but you have to be honest with yourself.. can you do it everyday, twice a day...no matter the conditions? If not...I would find somebody would you can partner up with and trade off days.. Or set up with a boarding facility what days you can feed.. Or perhaps just do nights while the boarding place does mornings for you?


You are so right with being honest with myself on what I think I can handle and what would be too much. I honestly think that my having to do that twice a day every day would get a bit much for me knowing that I couldn't have one night break or a morning to sleep in. Plus I would have to take my dress work clothes to the barn and change somewhere there becaues there is no way I would be able to go back home after feeding.

I am looking around at some other smaller barns in the areas that do full boarding for a little less. Most of the main barns around her are hunter/jumper barns with huge facilites that I just don't need, some as high as $750! I just can't do that. Where there is a will there is a way. Just like you said, I have to be honest in my abilities and reality.

Thanks


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Nvr2L8 said:


> knowing that I couldn't have one night break or a morning to sleep in.
> 
> Plus I would have to take my dress work clothes to the barn and change somewhere there becaues there is no way I would be able to go back home after feeding.


Problem A = naps

Problem B - mechanic coveralls


----------



## Nvr2L8 (Aug 18, 2012)

mls said:


> Problem A = naps
> 
> Problem B - mechanic coveralls


That's too funny and you are so right! I actually have a pair of insulated overalls for the wintertime that I used to wear to keep me warm. I guess that's the same concept.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

> You are so right with being honest with myself on what I think I can handle and what would be too much. I honestly think that my having to do that twice a day every day would get a bit much for me knowing that I couldn't have one night break or a morning to sleep in. Plus I would have to take my dress work clothes to the barn and change somewhere there becaues there is no way I would be able to go back home after feeding.
> 
> I am looking around at some other smaller barns in the areas that do full boarding for a little less. Most of the main barns around her are hunter/jumper barns with huge facilites that I just don't need, some as high as $750! I just can't do that. Where there is a will there is a way. Just like you said, I have to be honest in my abilities and reality.
> 
> Thanks :grin:


No problem! Maybe you can feed nights or something? You just have to find the right barn! I love boarding at a smaller place


----------



## Nvr2L8 (Aug 18, 2012)

I actually found out today they offer outdoor board with individual paddocks that each have a stall and a little turnout area that is $150 a month. They feed and turn out in the morning for you but I would have to do the evening feeding and provide the feed, stall cleaning, etc. That's pretty good. I could make the evening feeds a lot better so that is definitely a better option.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

That is great! Where is this place I want to move in! hahaha


----------



## Nvr2L8 (Aug 18, 2012)

Casey02 said:


> That is great! Where is this place I want to move in! hahaha


 
It's in Northford, CT. Board is pretty expensive in CT. Well, at least from where I come from it's a lot.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Nvr2L8 said:


> I actually found out today they offer outdoor board with individual paddocks that each have a stall and a little turnout area that is $150 a month. They feed and turn out in the morning for you but I would have to do the evening feeding and provide the feed, stall cleaning, etc. That's pretty good. I could make the evening feeds a lot better so that is definitely a better option.


You could still find a buddy to help for those days when you have date night, etc


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I self board and that's the only way we've done it for the past 10 years. "feeding real quick" for me is half an hour at the least, but that's only because I have to soak one of my horse's feed. I get his feed soaking the very first thing, then of I'm in a hurry I'll start emptying/filling their water buckets and getting their hay bag stuffed. Then I drop feed and while they're eating I finish throwing hay and picking out their paddock. Then I spray them down with fly spray, put a fly mask on my colt, and then lug everything back in where I have to rinse my colts feed bucket. Again, that takes at least half an hour and that's if I'm booking it. If I'm in no hurry and don't have anywhere to be, I'll be out there 1 hour- 1 1/2 hours brushing them, working with them, or just relaxing with them. I honestly wouldn't have it any other way. I don't trust anyone else to feed my yearling, anyways. He's a Hoover vacuum and has choked twice already, so I want to there to make sure his feed is soaked correctly and that he doesn't choke while he's eating it. Just like BEP, I like having the ability to see my horses every day and ensuring they're healthy and what I'm doing is the best thing for them. If I don't like something, I can change it then and there without notifying anyone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wyndrunner (Mar 29, 2013)

We offer self and full care at our barn and the boarders that are on self care work really well together to cover each other if someone can't make it to muck or feed. I will help out our boarders as well if they can't make it as I'm out in the barn anyway. Just don't make it a habit LOL! They do work well together though to make sure their chores are all covered. So far, no drama... fingers crossed!! 

We don't have pasture care, we could we just don't offer it yet. From what some of you have said I may consider it. It is better, especially when the weather is nice. I personally think self care is the best, you get a better idea of how your horse is doing if you are there every day but I understand some people just cant be there that often. If you can do it... do it.


----------

